# Swan Tags



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

I am not new to swan hunting in Utah and it looks like I will get the chance to hunt again this fall with my dad. Last year wasn't as good as it could have been as my boat trailer was totaled at the beginning of the season. I was able to get out with my brother in law a few times to chase birds in the boat, but had to strap it in the bed of the truck. It was not enjoyable loading or unloading. This year I was finally able to find the trailer I was looking for and now just have to put the finishing touches on the boat and I am ready to chase waterfowl this season. Good luck to all and hopefully it will turn out to be a good one. Curious on who was able to draw a tag this year? It seems to be a little quite on the forum about it.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I’ve had a swan tag every year since 2012. I love hunting swans. Last year, it killed it for me. No water or feed to keep them here for any significant time. Living 2 hours away from the hunt area, it was hard to get up there before they would leave again. Seemed like a push of birds would show up one day and they’d be headed out the next. Then on top of that the weather was terrible. Hot, dry, no storms. I decided to just buy points this year since conditions will obviously be even worse than last year.

congrats on drawing a tag. Hopefully you can time it just right and have a good hunt. When they are here and the weather is good, it’s one of the funnest hunts we have in utah


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have 2 or 3 points and said screw it. I didn’t put in this year for some of the same reasons mentioned above. I’ve been shooting those big birds since $5 mail in applications were around. It’s just not that exciting anymore.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

I drew last year and was lucky enough to kill one. It was harder than normal. I was able to find water and where swans were, they just didn't move around like typical for me. I still was able to decoy them in and had a few chances. This year will be much of the same I am sure. I just need 2 dumb enough to come close. I live about an hour away. Not too bad, but definitely can drag on if they aren't moving. Anytime out there with a chance at one beats not trying in my opinion.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Me and my son drew. Should be fun chasing them!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew a tag and am looking forward to the hunt. Never have hunted one so a first for me..

Best of luck to you guys and gals..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Son-in-Law and I did a group application (weird way they've done it this year) and he thought he put in for the tag, when he actually did points. Now seeing the water level and low feed as MM mentioned, I'm glad we did points. 

I think that will get us close to tags next year for Crane and Swan.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't put in for swan since about 2007. We put in this year on a whim, didn't really think we had a chance to draw but me and my Dad both drew tags.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Tail Chaser

That is a nice looking trailer. You will like the grease zerk spindles. 

My advice though. Put the tool box in the truck before it comes up missing. 

Thanks for the reminder its repack bearings time.


----------



## Needaspeed (Sep 30, 2016)

I to drew a tag. I also drew idaho swan so this year should be an adventure. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My 10-year-old son drew, but I was unsuccessful. Looking forward to trying to get him his first swan!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

JerryH said:


> Tail Chaser
> 
> That is a nice looking trailer. You will like the grease zerk spindles.
> 
> ...


The toolbox isn't staying in that location. I had it there so my son would stop trying to take my tools while I was moving the bunks on the trailer to fit my boat. I am actually going to try to put a decoy bag there or maybe a seat to clear up some space in the back of the truck. I can't wait to get out there. I need to patch a hole I recently found in the boat and touch up the swan decoys and that will be it for me. I have been hunting the marshes with my dad since before I could hunt. I have a bit of experience, still a lot to learn. If anyone needs some pointers or help just reach out. I will let you know how things are looking or give you some areas to try out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

I drew my first swan tag too. Glad I live 5 min from a WMA.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Can’t wait to chase a Trump and get my 5 year waiting period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Shared my points with my son and we each pulled a tag.
Can’t wait to drop two big white hanggliders!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone seeing any big white birds yet? 

I imagine the weather is getting close to bringing them into the marsh


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

None at Farmingon yet. I bet they start to show in the next 10 days to 2 weeks though.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunted Public Shooting Grounds yesterday. I saw maybe 100 using the WMA. There were more to the south on the refuge but still not enough to get me feeling optimistic about my chances.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how long they stick around with the GSL at historic low levels. PSG may be the "hot spot" this year? If I had a tag, I'd be hitting it early at the beginning of the migration before 2,700 hunters are fighting for a spot to hunt.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Went to PSG this morning with 469 of my best friends. Though I didn’t get all their names, I did enjoy the morning watching most try to scare B52 altitude swans with miniature round steel pellets 100 yards beneath their flight path. Good amount of swans, they just need to come down 1,000 feet for me to think about shooting at them. I counted 3 that were downed overall in the morning. A good day, just need one to make a mistake this afternoon


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Went to PSG this morning with 469 of my best friends. Though I didn’t get all their names, I did enjoy the morning watching most try to scare B52 altitude swans with miniature round steel pellets 100 yards beneath their flight path. Good amount of swans, they just need to come down 1,000 feet for me to think about shooting at them. I counted 3 that were downed overall in the morning. A good day, just need one to make a mistake this afternoon


A couple years ago, we were sitting on the bed of the truck eating a sandwich. From behind us 5 flew directly over the top of us not 40 yards off the deck. That's how my luck is.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

one flock made a mistake and I got a young tasty bird


----------

